# how to install ubuntu in 1gb flash drive



## arun.gm (Jul 18, 2012)

Dear sir:

Good Day !!

I would like to install ubuntu with inbuilt Remote desktop connection(rdesktop), browser, Video player , Audio Player , Mic input and Customize applications in 1 GB flash disk.

Please help me..

Thank you 
Arun


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Arun welcome to TSF!

Unfortunately you won't be able to get the latest version of Ubuntu on a 1gb Flash disk however you will be able to get the latest Xubuntu on, Xubuntu is a version of Ubuntu but uses something called the Xfce Desktop. This means that it's nice and functional but requires less space so should fit in your flash drive nicely and still allow you to have all the pre-installed programs. To do this

1. Download the Xubuntu image file here Get Xubuntu « Xubuntu

2. Assuming you are on Windows then download and install Linux Live USB here http://www.linuxliveusb.com/

3. Once installed follow the easy instructions to create your live usb. When you get to step 3 it should allow you to use the rest of the space on your USB as persistence space. This allows you to installe programs such as rdesktop on to your usb after installation.

If you are not on Windows and are on a Linux Distribution at the moment then use your distro software manager to install Unetbootin and repeat the same process.

I hope this helps you

Steve


----------



## jpbrito (Jul 18, 2012)

Dear Arun for the ubuntu install the USB sticks need to be at least 2GB in size, and be prepared for it to be formatted (everything deleted).
Like Steve said for 1gb Flash Disk Xubuntu is a perfect choise.

Brito


----------

